# Surprise!!



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

We had a surprise birth yesterday! This lady was not even the the slightest bit wide. She hid the baby so well! We had been trying to get her pregnant for over a year, but our Nigerian Dwarf buck was smaller than average and just wasn't quite reaching his mark. I finally gave up trying and got a larger buck to breed her with in the Fall. I'm so grateful that her yearly CD&T was due a month and a half ago, so at least we are good there! 
A few days ago I noticed her bagging up and was immediately concerned thinking it could be precocious udder or something else. Well, I looked back at my notes and the short ND buck had gotten out of his pen and went on an adventure. All the other ladies were already pregnant, but it seems like he finally got his moment with her. So to my amazement, here we are! After I looked back at the notes though I started to panic. We had a fecal run for her a couple of months ago and the vet recommended deworming with valbazen so we did. I immediately panicked and worried that I caused a problem because I know it can cause defects or abortions or other problems. Mentally I prepared myself for a worst-cast scenario. 
Birth was a breeze!! She started pawing the ground so I penned her in a birthing stall. She's very cuddly, so I stayed with her and gave her extra chin scratches and kept her company. As soon as baby was out mom was talking to her and cleaning her up. This particular doe does not like her udder touched at all, so I was concerned with how nursing would go. I believe the previous owner did not leave babies on her and went straight to the bottle and milked mom, so I don't think the doe quite knew what to do. She would talk to baby and nudge it, but then when baby tried to latch on mom would move. We are working on it though, and have already seen progress in the last 12 hours. We still have to hold mom to let baby latch, but as soon as she's on mom stands still. 
Anyway, long exciting day!! I learned my lesson, never trust looking for outward signs of pregnancy! I will be getting blood tests from here on out lol! I'm SO GRATEFUL baby is ok. My mistake could have had a very different outcome, and I feel bad about that. 
We have named the baby Trixy because she tricked us so well! 

First pic is during a contraction. I would have never looked at her and thought she was pregnant!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my goodness! She’s so cute!!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Oh my goodness! She’s so cute!!


Thank you! I absolutely LOVE her coloring!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..so sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thanks y'all! We are very happy!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, she secretly smuggled that little one into the herd. Lol. So glad you recognized it when she went into labor. And what a beautiful baby!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> Wow, she secretly smuggled that little one into the herd. Lol. So glad you recognized it when she went into labor. And what a beautiful baby!


It's funny because my husband always laughs at me inspecting goat body parts and taking pictures but in this case it definitely helped!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! Those are some cuties! Surprises are the best in this case!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

What a great surprise! Congratulations!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

She's a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

What a darling kid! I love her ears!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Trixy is unbearably adorable! 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow! What a sneaky girl (and boy!!)! I’m so glad all went well, despite the worries.
Trixie is just so sweet. Good luck with the nursing. It sounds like mom is catching on.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Wow! What a sneaky girl (and boy!!)! I’m so glad all went well, despite the worries.
> Trixie is just so sweet. Good luck with the nursing. It sounds like mom is catching on.


Thank you! Nursing is going much better. I am still keeping an eye on them closely and going out several times per day to observe her nursing, but mom isn't moving away from her anymore so I'm very happy with that!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Wow....she is sooo cute!! What a nice surprise!..... Can I have her?.. Lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Such a cutie! Glad everything went well for her during the "surprise".


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

She is beautiful! 💓


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Wow....she is sooo cute!! What a nice surprise!..... Can I have her?.. Lol


I do have too many goats. Where can I ship her?? lol!! jk. I love her. But I also have too many goats.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

She is absolutely adorable! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love those kind of Suprises! Congrats! I really like her markings! 💝


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

its so tinny and cute


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thanks everyone! We are in love with her! She is doing really well. Mama has mastered the nursing part and yesterday started taking baby out on the pasture with her. I'm so grateful all is well!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s so great to hear. ️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, good to hear.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

More pictures


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Trixie has decided she does not like attention. As soon as we get near her she runs to mom lol! I'm making it a point to try and give her extra love and cuddles these days, so hopefully she will work past this phase and love me again. She's so darn cute!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

She's adorable. I love her cute little pink nose!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> She's adorable. I love her cute little pink nose!


I keep getting worried because it looks like she lost hair on her nose. I think it's just super pink though lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is adorable. 
With time, she will give in. 

The balding on the nose could be from nursing.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> She is adorable.
> With time, she will give in.
> 
> The balding on the nose could be from nursing.


I'm gonna keep showering her with affection until she does!!
Good to know about the balding. Her mama does have a bit of a tougher udder (think her teat openings are a little narrower than typical), so hopefully it's just from nursing. She doesn't act like anything is wrong and drains the udder very well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If mama goat is too tight in the udder, you will have to milk her to make her more comfortable and to prevent mastitis.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> If mama goat is too tight in the udder, you will have to milk her to make her more comfortable and to prevent mastitis.


It's not the udder, it's her teat opening. Her udder is great! The stream of milk that comes out is smaller than my other milk goats, so I figured maybe the opening of her teat is smaller. When baby nurses mom's udder shrinks so I know there is good milk transfer.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is a little doll!🥰


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> She is a little doll!🥰


Thank you! My husband asked if I was gonna sell her. That's a big fat NOPE. How could I say goodbye to such a sweet little thing?!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cute! I just want to kiss that lil face! ️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It must be just the way she was made in the teat or she has scar tissue in there.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> It must be just the way she was made in the teat or she has scar tissue in there.


Yeah I think you're right. This weekend we did a very close inspection of her, watched baby drain the udder and then milked out the other side. I noticed it's more narrow on one teat and the other is "normal". I'm guessing scar tissue is correct.


----------

